# Suche Carbon Textur



## Hippe (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi leute ich suche nach einer Carbon Textur ich hatte mal eine aber wegen HDD probleme verloren gegangen wer Cool wer helfen könnte.

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Oktober 2005)

Und jetzt erwartest Du das wir Deine gewünschte Textur heraussuchen und zur Verfügung stellen 

Es gibt verschiedene Carbon Texturen, am besten man macht sich seine Textur selbst.

 sagt:
http://www.good-tutorials.com/search/category/textures/carbon


----------

